# Browserprobleme(Fehlende unterstützung)



## Campino (10. Mrz 2004)

Hallo, 
sonst prog ich ja nur Java, aber jetzt brauch ich doch mal JavaScript. Ich hab mir also aus meinem Buch den entsprechenden Code zusammengesucht, und schon klappte es. Toll. Dann hab ich mir die Sache mit dem Internet Explorer angesehen. Da geht garnichts. Hier ers ma der Code:


```
<html>
<head>
<title></title>
<meta name="generator" content="Ulli Meybohms HTML EDITOR">
</head>
<body text="#000000" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function setType(){
var i=document.form.n_status.options.selectedIndex;

if(document.form.n_status.options[i].text=="Member"){
document.form.n_aufgabe.type="hidden";
}
if(document.form.n_status.options[i].text=="Administrator"){
document.form.n_aufgabe.type="text";
}
if(document.form.n_status.options[i].text=="Moderator"){
document.form.n_aufgabe.type="text";
}
}
//-->
</script>

<form action="change.php" method="Post" name="form">
 <select name="n_status" size="" onChange="setType(this.form)">
 <option value="member">Member</option>
 <option value="moderator">Moderator</option>
 <option value="administrator">Administrator</option>
 </select>
<input type="Text" name="n_aufgabe">


</form>
</body>
</html>
```

Hat jm. einen Tipp wies doch in allen Browsern geht?? und falls nich, in welchen Browsern geht diese Lösung denn?? Was ist mit Opera und Mozilla??


----------



## bygones (10. Mrz 2004)

schau mal unter http://selfhtml.teamone.de . Im Bereich JavaScript gibts eine Übersicht über alle JavaScript Funktionen. Dort ist auch zu sehen, welche Browser welche Funktion unterstützt!


----------



## Campino (10. Mrz 2004)

Bei meinem document.form.n_aufgabe.type handelt es sich um eine Eigenschaft(den Type des Feldes). Sie wird von allen Browsern unterstützt, ist aber nicht in allen zur Laufzeit änderbar(den Wert ausgeben kann auch der IE, ich möchte ihn aber ändern...)


----------

